# Layer positionieren



## Nightshadow (26. April 2004)

hallo,
erste ma Daumen hoch für die helfenden user, Klasse das es solch ne Seite gibt 

Nun mein Prob.
Hab ne Homepage erstellt http://www.pppclan.de, wollt nun ne Diashow einbauen. Die Hp wurde in der Auflösung 1024x768 erstellt. Mit dieser Auflösung  das alles prima, jedoch bei größerer oder aber auch kleinerer Auflösung verschiebt sich der Layer in dem die Bilder dargestellt werden.
Erscheint mir auch logisch, da ich dem Layer die positition angebe.
Beispiel:
<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; width:200px; height:115px; z-index:1"></div>

Habs auch mit % Angabe versucht, aber  net.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen wie ich den Layer bei allen Auflösungen auf der gleichen position hält?


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2004)

bei deinen Angaben fehlen die Werte für "top" und "left".... mit diesen wird ein Layer positioniert.

Die Angabe "position:absolute" macht den Layer erst einmal zu einem solchen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Nightshadow (26. April 2004)

*falscher code*

hier der richtige code

<layer width=350 height=200 left="35%" top="46%>


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2004)

mit Pixelangaben bei "top" und "left" sollte er bei jeder Auflösung an der ihm zugwiesenen Position sein(mal abgesehen von Netscape4 und seiner window-resize-Zappelei)

Willst du wirklich das <layer>-Element verwenden... das kennt kein Browser aus diesem Jahrtausend ...und davor auch nur Netscape !?


----------



## Nightshadow (26. April 2004)

*re*

hm, wenn ich wüßte wie, würd ich nen anderen weg gehn.
Es ging mir darum, mit wenigen mitteln und aufwand das zu bewältigen.

bin lernfähig, wenn Du (darf ich doch schreiben) ne andere Möglichkeit weißt, wär ich um hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2004)

Na im ersten Codeschnipsel hattest du es doch schon anders....

mit einem absolut positioniertem <div> simulierst du für Netscape4 einen <layer>... (welcher zwar nicht alle Eigenschaften eines Original-Layers hat... aber die brauchst du höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht)

Andere Browser kennen <layer> sowieso nicht.


```
<div style="position:absolute;left:20px;top:50px">falscher Layer</div>
```
.... würde bspw.den Pseudo-Layer 20px vom linken und 50px vom oberen Dokumentenrand platzieren... egal bei welcher Auflösung.


----------



## Nightshadow (26. April 2004)

Das wußte ich nicht, das die Layer net überall erkannt werden.
Dann lass ich davon ab.
Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich denn noch, außer jedes Bild auf html speichern?


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2004)

Du kannst schon Layer nehmen.... nur eben nicht den Netscape-*<layer>*.... sondern das zuvor beschriebene absolute positionierte *<div>*.... das ist kein echter "Layer"(soetwas gibts in HTML ansich auch garnicht....nur beim alten Netscape).... aber es erfüllt den Zweck.

Vergiss am Besten, dass du jemals etwas von einem *<layer>*-Element gehört hast .... wenn hier im Board jemand "Layer" sagt, meint er in der Regel ein *<div>*.

Ich hoffe, die Verwirrung ist jetzt nicht noch grösser


----------



## Nightshadow (26. April 2004)

werd ich gleich ma testen

vielen vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Nightshadow (27. April 2004)

Nun, ich habe die "left" und "Top" angaben in Pixel angegeben, funktioniert supi.

Denoch bei der 1280x1024 Eistellung verschiebt sich der "Layer" nach Links, da mein Tamplate immer mittig ausgerichtet ist.
Ich werd das nun so lassen, da der "Layer" bei der großen Einstellung immer noch im Bereich meines Templates liegt und auch voll funktionsfähig ist.

Falls es denoch ne Lösung gibt, werd ich es natürlich weiter versuchen.


----------



## Nightshadow (27. April 2004)

*Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, hihi*



> _Original geschrieben von Quaese _
> *Hi,
> 
> wenn du in die Layer-umschliessende Zelle (TD) folgenden StyleSheet eingibst,
> ...



Das ist die Lösung meines Problems, einfach die Left und Top angaben auf die Tabellenzelle beziehen lassen und schon funktionierts.

Vielen Vielen Dank, Euere Posts haben mir immer geholfen.

weiter so


----------



## eViLaSh (1. September 2004)

ich hab gerade das selbe Problem mit den Layern, und mit 
	
	
	



```
style="position: relative;"
```

klappts auch gut, aber leider nur im IE... wie siehts mit Netscape, Mozilla etc. aus ? gibts da ne lösung ?!


----------

